# Knocking Over Glasses and Cups



## ZellyBelly (May 24, 2004)

Zelda loves to knock over glasses. It's the most annoying thing! I love her, but I just can't deal with it. I have a huge spot on my floor of milk and orange juice and tea all in one spot she spilled. She is the epitome of the curious cat. I know why she does it, but I was wondering if anyone else's cats do that. :roll: *








*


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My cats don't knock them over purposely, but sometimes when they are feeling crazy and running all over the house at high speeds they will take out EVERYTHING that happens to be on the table! Just don't leave cups full with stuff around the house, that should solve your carpet stain problem. You gotta laugh, they are SO funny with the things they get into.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats don't knock over any cups or glasses or anything. When I leave the house, there are no cups to knock over since I put them up. Even when I forget they're very good. All you have to do is start putting them up right away I guess. It will also keep your house neater too. 

Btw, what is that in front of your cat in the picture :?:


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

My darling Giz does this occasionally, he was really really bad for it as a kitten, now it's just once in a while. He does it entirely on purpose, when he's feeling particularly mischevous. I just try to make sure I don't leave any glasses unattended that are near kitty level; too tempting for him otherwise!


----------



## Alison (May 11, 2004)

Orion does this all the time.Its almost like he thinks its fun!And then he sits there and looks at you as the water or whatever drips,drips,drips over the table.Demon cat !


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

of my two kitties, tyra is the only one that _would _ knock over a glass... usually after she sticks her paw in it to get a lick of water! she's the type that enjoys pushing things over edges to see them fall... so it's a good thing that my glasses are somewhat heavy, and i never leave them near an edge!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

My Fergus is a "tipper."

If there's a glass, in goes the paw, there goes the glass, and the next thing you know, he's lapping up the beverage that has spilled everywhere. Fortunately it's almost always just water, but to avoid it, the cups and glasses always go in the sink after they've been used.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, Kota does it! She just broke a vase last night. I try not to let her in my room because she knocks over everything on my dresser for no reason. She is starting to do it less and less though.


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

If a tall glass is half empty my cat dips her paw in & licks the droplets of liquid off of her fur! she does this whenever she sees a half-empty glass! She's only knocked one over once though :lol:


----------

